# cold air intake



## 302nut (Mar 9, 2011)

whats the best cold air intake for the 3.0 FWD V6's??? what will fit on my Max???


----------



## c_elliott (Apr 18, 2011)

Not sure if you found a intake yet, but although im not a fan of them when i bought my max the other day it had a weapon r intake installed. It does pretty good not sure how much they cost but you should check them out


----------



## ditzola (Apr 21, 2011)

On cold days the K&N seems to have great acceleration and even some extra power but as soon as the outside temp starts to rise this add-on becomes an annoyance rather than a performance part. You end up drawing alot of hot air from the engine compartment rather than from the outside air. So went ahead and did the ISR mod and used the factory housing. Will add new K&N filter for the factory housing. Hope this helps


----------

